# 2009 Passat Aux In funtion



## rrummery (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a 2009 Passat with the Ipod system in the glove box. the radio also has the 6 changer in the dash. we have the ipone 3G, and 3GS. We want to be able to have the ipod and the ATT navigator work in the car, but you can't use the navigator (see the screen) if the phone is in the glove box. it attaches fine, and plays music, but the other apps need an aux in. All of the info that I can find say to use the aux in imput that is in the center council, or glove box, but we do not have an aux input in either the glove box or the center. Does anyone else have a car with the ipod in the glove and the CD player in dash that also has the aux in? what if we have an additional MP3, why would they not keep this aux in AND the ipod? the owners manuel says that there is one in the glove box or center council depending on your model. the dealership says that they must not have one since it's not there. (they couldn't find it either, but didn't know why)
maybe an adapter that will extend from the glove box to the phone so we can put it on a dock or in the center cup?
any thoughs would be greatly appreciated!


----------

